# My MO vineyard



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is what I have going: Fronteanc and St. Vincent on the poles. Chardonell and Tramenett in the tubes. Spent half of Sunday spraying round up between the plants. Next week work on cutting more cedar trees for posts and then sometime brush hogging....
The last one is of the Frontenac budding out.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is what the neighbor across the road did... just had to out do me LOL
Thats about 1000 Crimson Cabernet and Cabernet Dori. A new hybred of Norton and Cabernet that gave off both red and white. He is putting in another 1000 this spring.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice Doug!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2012)

You have a lot to do Doug, but your neighbor will be real busy in a couple years! Show us more.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 26, 2012)

Vey nice! I see lots of work and lots of reward ahead!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks all. Yup lots of work, in order... 
Cut and set fence posts. looking at about 30 to 35 of them. 
String wire and set T bars between plants.
Brush hog, brush hog, brush hog...

The Frontenac and St. Vincent are in their third year, but the heat and drought last year kinda set them back. Some plants are vigerious, other are like I just planted them.Will try to take some grapes off the more vigerious ones, the rest I will strip the blooms off again. 
Planted the Chardonell and Tramenette last year, lost about a third of them, but the supplier ( http://www.stfrancoisvineyard.com/) is replacing them.

Also just planted 6 thornless blackberrys last week, and last year a galia apple tree...
Getting ready to plant a small garden there too, can't get anything to grow around the house, too many oak trees.

When do the Japaneese beatles get here?::

Edit: oh the neighbor, has 4 kids, a ZTR mower, 2 large tractors and the vine supplier is doing most of the work vineyard work, ie planting, setting posts, trimming etc.


----------



## Affe (Mar 26, 2012)

B&WS - looks awesome! I highly recommend that you look into an organic alternative to Roundup. Not only is the herbacide harmful to groundwater, the company that makes it (Monsanto) is inherently evil.

Check out these pages for alternatives: Long (but good) read, recipe for organic herbacide


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice work! If you only had chambourcin....


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure what I am going to put in next. Just keeping up with what I have now..LOL
My fear(?) is when I start picking where to go with all those grapes. Have stockpiled up about 6 carboys ( and I know where to get more) and have a 20 gal fermenter on hand.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2012)

Where on Earth might you ever get any wine making supplies??????? LOL


----------

